# New One Ash Puppies! {Pictures!}



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

Great shots...love the puppy line up in that second picture. 

Pete & Woody


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Aw, so cute, and lucky you


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

What a happy and proud looking mama!


----------



## sabrinamae12 (Mar 22, 2013)

Thanks everyone! Here are some more 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hockeybelle31 (Jun 7, 2012)

I can't even imagine Fannin ever being that small! They are soooo cute! Thanks for sharing


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Mom and her babies are beautiful.

Thank you for sharing the great pictures.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

What a wonderful experience! Lucky you.


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

So glad mom and pups are healthy! They're all beautiful.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Will you be helping out with the pups in coming weeks? Hope you'll keep posting pictures. With all the Abby-Tito pups growing up and going home, we need a new litter of pups on GRF for our daily puppy "fix."


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Awwww, so cute! Puppy fever abounds!


----------



## sabrinamae12 (Mar 22, 2013)

OutWest said:


> Will you be helping out with the pups in coming weeks? Hope you'll keep posting pictures. With all the Abby-Tito pups growing up and going home, we need a new litter of pups on GRF for our daily puppy "fix."


The Abby/Tito thread has been awesome! I'll be able to post at least until I head back to college August 18th. And I'll come home the weekend they turn eight weeks old, so I'll post as many pictures as you guys can stand  I can't get enough of these little babies!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sabrinamae12 (Mar 22, 2013)

More pictures from today 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

These new pictures are fantastic. The babies are so beautiful and have changed so much in such a short time. 

Thanks for the update.


----------



## sabrinamae12 (Mar 22, 2013)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> These new pictures are fantastic. The babies are so beautiful and have changed so much in such a short time.
> 
> Thanks for the update.


No problem. I love sharing the puppies. Normally the people in my life get sick of all the pictures I take  I love that their little feet and noses are turning black. They're just wonderful 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Awww, they are so cute! Our new addition was born last week, too, so I can imagine he kind of looks like them.....Thank you for sharing the pictures.


----------



## xoerika620xo (May 25, 2012)

Aww I am in love! They are adorable I couldn't get enough of the Abby and Tito thread hopefully we get to see more of these Little ones thanks for sharing 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kylie (Feb 16, 2013)

sabrinamae12 said:


> No problem. I love sharing the puppies. Normally the people in my life get sick of all the pictures I take  I love that their little feet and noses are turning black. They're just wonderful
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


The pictures are really good!  The puppies are VERY cute! Who are the parents?


----------



## sabrinamae12 (Mar 22, 2013)

Kylie said:


> The pictures are really good!  The puppies are VERY cute! Who are the parents?


The sire is Darrowby's One Ash City of Dreams (Frost) and the mother is Jade. I honestly don't remember her registered name. Frost is also Kuyani's (my furbutt's) father, so these are his half-siblings. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

What beautiful little babies..I love the little paw pads too. They are so soft at this point.


----------



## sabrinamae12 (Mar 22, 2013)

Ready for a pupdate?  here they are! The first eyes were open Wednesday, the 17th... A few days early  the boy in the pictures with me is the one I'm contemplating stealing. He falls asleep in your hands almost immediately. He's unbelievably relaxed and extremely cute.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

Too cute!!! They look so fragile.


----------



## sabrinamae12 (Mar 22, 2013)

Vhuynh2 said:


> Too cute!!! They look so fragile.


Yes they do! Hard to believe they'll be ready to leave in a month and a half

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Love the recent puppy pictures, they're so beautiful and adorable.

I always enjoy seeing pictures of litters and everyone's new pups.

I haven't had a puppy in 18 years. My bridge boy that I lost 2.5 years ago was my last puppy. He was 15.5 when he passed.

I wanted a puppy after we had to let him go, but I couldn't get my DH on board with it. I adopted a 2 yr. old boy instead.


I am totally loving seeing these pictures-thank you!


----------



## sabrinamae12 (Mar 22, 2013)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Love the recent puppy pictures, they're so beautiful and adorable.
> 
> I always enjoy seeing pictures of litters and everyone's new pups.
> 
> ...


Just bring a baby home. He'd never be able to say no when he sees that adorable little face  I'm glad you can get your puppy fix through others though! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sabrinamae12 (Mar 22, 2013)

More pictures 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sabrinamae12 (Mar 22, 2013)

And more from today 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Those pups are cuties! Sabrina thanks for the pupdate.


----------



## sabrinamae12 (Mar 22, 2013)

Another pupdate  this past week, they had their first non-milk meal. They loved it  they adore being petted and loved on, and are so funny to watch play. They can't balance perfectly yet, so they're always falling over. They're so full of themselves. They'll look straight at you and bark because they want to be petted. I think they're lovely 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

Omg.. those eyes!! I want the pup-pup in the second to last photo!


----------



## sabrinamae12 (Mar 22, 2013)

Vhuynh2 said:


> Omg.. those eyes!! I want the pup-pup in the second to last photo!


I think that's the boy I've been threatening to steal.  he's so handsome and such a sweetie. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Wendi (Jul 2, 2012)

You are so lucky you get to help raise those sweet little faces! I couldn't breed because I would never want to let any of them go...lol


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

So adorable, they sound like such little sweethearts. 

Must be a blast getting to see them everyday and helping out.


----------



## sabrinamae12 (Mar 22, 2013)

Wendi said:


> You are so lucky you get to help raise those sweet little faces! I couldn't breed because I would never want to let any of them go...lol


Lol I definitely agree! I'd have a whole herd of goldens if I ever bred a litter. They already have their own personalities and I've just fallen in love. If it weren't for my college situation I might beg to take one home. Maybe in a year or two  I love little babies!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

